# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Establishing a new social group?

## Stephen Porter

Hi,

OldSausage and I would like to establish a "Jacobsen Mandolins" group.   Is that possible?  What needs to happen?

Thanks!

STP

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I think you can just head over to the Social Groups page (http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php), and click on the 'Create Group' button.

----------

Stephen Porter

----------


## Jim Garber

You merely go to the *Groups page* and click the big black button at the top that says "Create Group". Then fill out the form.

----------

Stephen Porter

----------


## Stephen Porter

Thanks!

----------

